# [risolto] ripristinare i file di conf. originali di un pkg

## GabrieleB

help !

sto facendo dei test con openvpn, per cui, giunto ad un punto morto ho deciso di ripartire da zero e ho cancellato /etc/ipsec e tutto il suo contenuto, rimosso openswan e ipsec-tools e riemersi, sperando che mi venisse ricreata la /etc/ipsec con il contenuto di default .... ma cio' non avviene.

Che fo ?

----------

## Onip

controlla il man di emerge, ci dovrebbe essere un opzione apposta per ri-emergere un pacchetto con una configurazione 'vergine', mi sembra sia qualcosa del tipo

```
# emerge --no-config-cache <pacchetto>
```

o qualcosa del genere

----------

## Kernel78

Scusa ma non vedo il problema ...

emerge <pacchetto>

e poi con etc-config o dispatch-conf (o a mano se proprio vuoi) usi la "nuova" configurazione invece di quella esistente ...

----------

## GabrieleB

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non vedo il problema ...
> 
> emerge <pacchetto>
> 
> e poi con etc-config o dispatch-conf (o a mano se proprio vuoi) usi la "nuova" configurazione invece di quella esistente ...

 

il problema e' che non mi propone niente.  Non mi rimpiazza i file (nemmeno se braso via la directory /etc/ipsec) e non mi dice "ocio che hai dei file in /etc che devono essere aggiornati".

probabilmente l'opzione giusta e':

```
--config

              Run  package  specific  actions  needed to be executed after the

              emerge process has completed.  This usually  entails  configura-

              tion  file  setup or other similar setups that the user may wish

              to run.

```

edit: no, non e' nemmeno questa la strada.

```
emerge --config openswan

Configuring pkg...

 * This ebuild does not have a config function.

```

----------

## djinnZ

mi sa che fa parte dello stage 3

----------

## Kernel78

Questo perchè quel file non fa parte di quel pacchetto, prova a vedere se 

```
qfile /etc/ipsec
```

ti illumina sul pacchetto a cui appartiene (funziona anche se il file è stato cancellato).

----------

## GabrieleB

```
jake etc # qfile /etc/ipsec

net-misc/openswan (/etc/ipsec)

```

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

scusa non fai prima ad andare ad estrartelo dall'archivio in /usr/portage/distfiles/nomepacchetto.tar.gz ?

----------

## Kernel78

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> jake etc # qfile /etc/ipsec
> 
> ...

 

Va da se che se rivuoi quel file devi riemergere quel pacchetto ...

immagino sia superfluo dirtelo ...

----------

## Kernel78

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> scusa non fai prima ad andare ad estrartelo dall'archivio in /usr/portage/distfiles/nomepacchetto.tar.gz ?

 

si ma se non sapeva in quale pacchetto si trovasse ...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

allora non avevo capito un tubo

----------

## GabrieleB

memyself aveva capito, kernel no.

Sapevo che il pacchetto incriminato era openswan, il problema era un altro.

Mi rendo conto di aver saltato troppi passaggi. Rispiego in altri termini:

Perche' dopo aver dato emerge -C openswan e aver fatto fuori a mano i suoi file di configurazione un successivo emerge openswan non i reinstalla i files di configurazione di default ?

----------

## Onip

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --noconfmem
> 
>               Causes  portage  to  disregard merge records indicating that a config file inside of a CONFIG_PROTECT directory has been merged already.  Portage will normally merge those files
> ...

 

Questa l'hai provata? Inoltre, se utilizzi dispatch-conf lui si tiene un backup dei file da qualche parte in /etc/

----------

## Kernel78

ops, avevo capito che provavi a riemergere ipsec-tool e openvpn  :Embarassed: 

in questo caso mi spiace ma in linea teorica (per quanto ne so io) sia che tu cancelli o meno la configurazione il nuovo emerge dovrebbe ripristinarla o avvisarti di un file di configurazione da sistemare ...

ricorri al drastico metodo suggerito da MeMyselfAndI

----------

## GabrieleB

And the winner is .... Onip !!!!  :Smile: 

 *Onip wrote:*   

> [quote= man emerge]
> 
> --noconfmem
> 
>               Causes  portage  to  disregard merge records indicating that a config file inside of a CONFIG_PROTECT directory has been merged already.  Portage will normally merge those files
> ...

 

Questa l'hai provata? Inoltre, se utilizzi dispatch-conf lui si tiene un backup dei file da qualche parte in /etc/[/quote]

Grazie ragazzi ... mi vergogno un po' perche' ... ERA SCRITTO PROPRIO LI' !

----------

## Kernel78

non mi spiego come sia possibile, senza quell'opzione emerge si comporta come al solito e in caso di file di configurazione avverte della necessita di aggiornarli.

Se hai tempo/voglia potresti fare una prova a lanciare ancora un normale emerge openswan ? dovrebbe avvisarti di un file di configurazione da controllare.

sono felice che tu abbia risolto ma non riesco a capire da dove sorgesse il problema ...

----------

## GabrieleB

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se hai tempo/voglia potresti fare una prova a lanciare ancora un normale emerge openswan ? dovrebbe avvisarti di un file di configurazione da controllare.
> 
> 

 

e' quello che ho fatto dall'inizio. Anche io pensavo andasse cosi'

in pratica ho fatto un bel 

```
emerge -C openswan

rm -Rf /etc/ipsec

emerge openswan
```

e la /etc/ipsec e il suo contenuto non venivano ricreati, e ne' mi veniva stampato il solito messaggio di avviso di file che necessitano di aggiornamento. 

Ho anche provato a lanciare comunque dispatch-conf, che si e' silenziosamente chiuso.

----------

## Kernel78

ok, adesso sei riuscito ad avere il /etc/ipsec, giusto ?

allora senza cancellarlo prova a ridare

```
emerge openswan
```

in linea teorica deve informarti della presenza di una nuova configurazione (al massimo prova a modificare il file, metti una riga vuota o un commento).

----------

## GabrieleB

```
* IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc' need updating.
```

ecco, senza cancellare niente lo da sto fetente ....

Io inizialmente ho cancellato la dir pensando di essere piu' furbo di emerge, invece e' piu' furbo lui  :Sad: 

pessimismo e fastidio .... ma almeno ne so una in piu'  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * IMPORTANT: 1 config files in '/etc' need updating.
> ```
> ...

 

probabilmente sarebbe bastato un touch /etc/ipsec prima di rilanciare l'emerge ...

----------

## Onip

a me pare di avere capito che emerge, quando uno aggiorna un file di configurazione con etc-update o dispatch-conf, 'tiene in memoria' questa scelta dell'utente e (se la versione è la stessa?) non ripropone più l'update delle conf in quanto l'utente ha già espresso la sua scelta.

poi sono deduzioni che ho fatto io a posteriori, senza nemmeno verificarle. ma con il comportamento riscontrato da GabrieleB mi sembra coerente.

Saluti

p.s. cosa ho vinto? birra gelata spero...   :Very Happy: 

----------

